# Fuchs Amps



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

For anyone interested in Fuchs Amps in Canada. Here is the email I sent:

_Do you have a Canadian Dealer – Ontario area? Didn’t see one under your dealer list._

Here is the answer I received:

_We're actually working on it. Hope to know within a month or so.
af
_

Like I said, he answers emails personally


----------



## Jeff Flowerday (Jan 23, 2006)

Robert1950 said:


> For anyone interested in Fuchs Amps in Canada. Here is the email I sent:
> 
> _Do you have a Canadian Dealer – Ontario area? Didn’t see one under your dealer list._
> 
> ...


Hmmm, I wonder who he's trying to work with?


----------



## david henman (Feb 3, 2006)

...i would kill to have a fuchs amp. does anyone have an extra $4,000 i can borrow...indefinitely?

:thanks5qx:


----------



## Jeff Flowerday (Jan 23, 2006)

david henman said:


> ...i would kill to have a fuchs amp. does anyone have an extra $4,000 i can borrow...indefinitely?
> 
> :thanks5qx:


 
You don't need that much.  You can get them used for under $2000 on ebay.


----------



## david henman (Feb 3, 2006)

Jeff Flowerday said:


> You don't need that much.  You can get them used for under $2000 on ebay.



...that is enticing, but i can't imagine spending that kind of money on speculation. i'm a little mail-order shy when it comes to big ticket stuff.

not to mention, if i'm going to spend that kind of money, i want it custom made.


----------



## Jeff Flowerday (Jan 23, 2006)

david henman said:


> ...that is enticing, but i can't imagine spending that kind of money on speculation. i'm a little mail-order shy when it comes to big ticket stuff.
> 
> not to mention, if i'm going to spend that kind of money, i want it custom made.


I don't blame you, if you haven't tried a Fuchs before I'd suggest you do before buying. She's a completely different animal.

That said, buying amps blind isn't as bad as guitars, in most cases there is alot more consistency.


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

I think I said this before - I'm pondering a Lucky Seven.


----------



## david henman (Feb 3, 2006)

Robert1950 said:


> I think I said this before - I'm pndering a Lucky Seven.


...how would you go about it? mail order direct from fuchs?


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

david henman said:


> ...how would you go about it? mail order direct from fuchs?


Right now, I'll wait to see the outcome of his negotiations with teh 'Canadian Dealer'.

I think you'd have to order from a U.S. dealer. I don't think Fuchs is a direct seller. Correct me if I'm wrong though.


----------



## CocoTone (Jan 22, 2006)

david henman said:


> ...i would kill to have a fuchs amp. does anyone have an extra $4,000 i can borrow...indefinitely?
> 
> :thanks5qx:


When are you at the in Port Hope?? I'd like to come out and jam on the matinee, or do you mind?

CT.evilGuitar:


----------



## david henman (Feb 3, 2006)

CocoTone said:


> When are you at the in Port Hope?? I'd like to come out and jam on the matinee, or do you mind?
> CT.evilGuitar:


...can you pm me?

[email protected]

[email protected]


----------



## danel59 (Jul 4, 2006)

Hey David

My offer is still open to try out my ODS30SLX head. You remember me, the guy from that store in Newmarket. Anyways I can't say enough about it. It is a revealing amp but to me it just makes you play better and it does become addicting, tone wise and feel. Lots of versatility from cleans through screaming. Come see me the next time you're in the store or give me a call

Dan


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

*Fuchs dealers in Canada*

Here they are:


Long & McQuade
925 Bloor Street West
Toronto, ON
CANADA M6H 1L5
416.588.7886


Long & McQuade
3151 Arbutus Street
Vancouver, BC
CANADA V6J 3Z3
604.734.4886


Boutique Tone
4200 boul. St. Laurent, Suite 425
QC H2W 2R2
514.221.3424


----------



## Jeff Flowerday (Jan 23, 2006)

Gotta assume it's all L&Ms. They can only order through their HO as I was told.


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

Just go this reply from L&M:

"The Fuchs pricing should be on our data base by Monday. We should also have some inventory by next week.

Please let me know what product you're interested in and I will send you our prices next week.

Thanks for e-mailing us."


----------



## axpro (Sep 11, 2006)

Looks like i arrived at the right time!!!!

I work as a tech at one of the L&M stores, and since i am a gear whore, have been following the Fuchs audio thing quite closely....

Yes, L&M will carry Fuchs, but it will mostly be special order.

THe other thing, only 2 stores will ahve i t. Don't know if it can be ordered from others or not yet.

Bloor and North vancouver (i think) thats it. so if you want to try one out, they should be arriving in store this week, but those will be the only 2 locations! Couldn't even get an ODS sent to me to cover the cravings until my ODS50 mod gets in....


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

*Prices At L&m*

Below are our Fuchs Audio prices: (prices below do not include taxes) 

BLACKJACK21-H FUCHS AUDIO BLACKJACK 1,225.00
F212/CB FUCHS AUDIO CONVERTIBL 950.00
LUCKY7-H FUCHS AUDIO 7 WATT HEAd 930.00
ODS100H FUCHS AUDIO OVERDRIVE 3,675.00
ODS50-112 FUCHS AUDIO OVERDRIVE 3,450.00
TRAIN45-H FUCHS AUDIO TRAIN 45 2,050.00

IN CDN $$$$

Thanks for e-mailing us.


----------



## Newton (Sep 11, 2006)

Philip Sayce did his new album with the ODS 100 and EVM12L speakers. Fantastic tone!!! Take a look at philipsayce dot com, one of my favorite this year.


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

Today there were four Fuchs amps in L&M in downtown T.O. Lucky Seven, Black Jack 21, OD Supreme Combo and OD Supreme Head. Just in case anyone felt like trying one out. There is also one Fuchs cab.


----------



## Mr. David Severson (Feb 3, 2006)

I have played Mr. Flowerday's Fuchs I must say it is the most differrent tone that you have to work with. The Fuchs is supposed to be a Dumble in reality but I don't know what a Dumble sound like in the first place. It is not like any other gian amp I have ever played..Maybe if I had the chance to 
"live" with it for awhile I could get used to it


----------



## Eric Pykala (Jul 1, 2006)

The new L&M at Hwy. 48 and 16th(??) down Markham way have Lucky 7 and Blackjack 21 heads. New store is definitely worth the trip; they did a great job! Will be heading down next week with Musicman in hand to checkout the Blackjack. Andy Fuchs rules!-Eric


----------



## washburned (Oct 13, 2006)

*Alternative Fuchs*

Don'y forget, for about $1000.00 US, Fuchs will turn your Fender, Traynor or Music Man into an ODS.


----------



## Boutique Tone (Mar 28, 2007)

Hey Guys,

We have them. Right now we have a ODS 50 head and cab and an ODS 30 combo in stock.

Thanks,

Jeremy
Boutique Tone
[email protected]


----------

